# DIY compound bow mark 6



## cam7c (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks like a hell of a project!!


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Amazing diy project. How did you cast the riser?


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow! Congrats on the bow that's awesome, and who cares how fast you made a bow...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

That's awesome can't wait for pics and details of the build. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Thumbs said:


> Amazing diy project. How did you cast the riser?


I made a wooden model and make a mold out of it for sand casting.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Update. 
Thank you guys for your kind words. I'll try to post some pictures from the building procedure and i will explain as good as i can any details or answers.
1. The model making part 1.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Model making part 2


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Riser is made from 6061 aluminum and the used method was sand casting. Then the part is machined and finished with files and power tools. The final product was powder coated at mat black color.
The hardest part was the weight reducing to be at reasonable level, as shown in the pictures.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Riser 2.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Update with photos soon.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

You have some real talent, Dr. Frankenstein. I’m very impressed and hope you will keep us updated on this project.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Update with photos this time....riser completed


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Making the limbs....first i made a plaster mold and then i laminate carbon rods with carbon fiber strains with flexible epoxy resin. Then i demould the limbs and file them untill the final shape and thickness. This was the most demanding part of the work. The limbs are rated to 70 lbs but i don't use more than 60 lbs cause i'm a bit afraid of delamination or cracks. So far there are still one piece and i hope they will not brake and explode in my face.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

That is Badass. 

What is your final mass weight, barebow?


----------



## Miketyson26 (Feb 6, 2015)

I think it's awesome. Guys like you scare the bow companies to death!!!! 

Miketyson26


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow!! ya put your heart and soul into this and it shows! Loving the pics and your build process. Keep it coming. Thanks

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

The mass weight of bare bow is 4.9 pounds. It's heavy as tank...lol


----------



## SpyderSlayer (Oct 3, 2017)

Wow! 
Your work spans several technologies and you simplified the processes to a point where I can hardly think of any greater simplification. A forge and common tools and skills...and a significant amount of knowledge and labor. 
You can't be praised enough. 
Inspiring!


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you all guys for your kind words.....I'm so flattered


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

That's awesome.


----------



## csalodge (Jun 12, 2014)

Incredible! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Update......While the riser is taking the last details, i start to make the string stopper and then the cable roller. The stopper was an easy job as the pictures shows. The cable roller although was not that easy. I begin to design and craft a cable guard similar to xpeditions atr but the result was a total failure. Then i decide to create a roller guard. My goal was to design a roller guard which is flexible for less torque and reliable and easy to install and fix. The result is very good (untill now) and the flexibility gives the right amount of torqueless draw and also the needed space for the arrow to pass without contacts. The ball bearings works perfect but i think that they are smaller in diameter than needed. The next will be made out of biger U-grooved bearings (unfortunately didn't find em in local shops). My concern is the small cable wear i notice yesterday but the wax looks to solve it for now.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

....the first 2 photos shows the atr copy failure. The 3rd shows the desired angle that i have to achieve.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! Nice job! I was impressed with myself when I made a dinner my kids would eat last night. 

How do you know the 'limbs are rated to 70#" and where did cams come from?


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi vonfoust...the limbs were tested in press at 70 pounds of draw weight several times to see if any sign of delamination will appear. Then the draw weight increased to 90 pounds but only instantly hold to the max point just to verify that the 70 lb is a safe limit. The truth is that i want them more flexible but from the other hand isn't very easy to control the flexibility of the limbs. 
The cams are also a homemade project. The idea came from an hca single cam design which i modify to my needs. My cams are bigger and also dual instead of hca's single. Also i add extra side plates to prevent string slipped out of the cam. The mods are also different and allows the draw weight and length adjustments without bowpress. The material i used was acetal and aluminum.


----------



## Guthans (Dec 8, 2017)

Following


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Update....bow parts assembly and adjustments.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Continue from the previous post.....

I put the parts all together to make the first test. I deside to be gentle with draw weight at least for beginning and increase it progressively. At this stage is very difficult to predict the exact measurements of the cables and the string and this fact is what makes harder to be presice at tuning and cam timing etc. 
With that in mind i deside to make cables and string that can be shorten or lengthen accordingly. That for i have to use a rope that is strong with no stress or creep....and i ended use the sk99 dyneema core for marine use. It is ridiculously strong for the diameter prestressed and almost no creep, so looks like overkill for the bow but im ok with it. Also its very easy to splice and make some proffesional loops.
The cams modified to prevent string slipping out of cam track and i also make a reposition to the limb stops. 
Finally and after the necessary tuning and adjustments i disassemble the bow and send the riser for a proper professional powder coating at mat black. Then i reinstall everything back together and the bow is READY.

That's the whole building process. Hope you like it and many thanks for watching.


----------



## Duckfarmer (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

NICE!!!! Lots of beer time!!


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

i do have a question.. i posted some time ago. hows the fiberglass limbs holding up? i have a hoyt rintec an they dont want to cover the limbs under warranty.. wanted to make my own an i got bashed pretty hard over it.. an did you use gel coat over them or just sand them smooth?


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

ChadBrailer said:


> i do have a question.. i posted some time ago. hows the fiberglass limbs holding up? i have a hoyt rintec an they dont want to cover the limbs under warranty.. wanted to make my own an i got bashed pretty hard over it.. an did you use gel coat over them or just sand them smooth?


As i said before the limbs making was the most demanding part of the bow. I use carbon fiber for limbs and fiber glass cloth only at the axle holes sector. No gelcoat for finish just water sanding till 2000 grit and 
then painting.


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! can't imagine doing this, but wish you the best and will be following.


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Like...


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cool - GREAT job


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice man.. like i said i may have missed the comment somewhere in there of the 5000000 comments on your awesome build. used to cast RC truck parts for the e-maxx an t-maxx im not sure if i could accomplish a riser..
again awesome build.... do you shoot any of the IBO legs?? sure would like to see this..


----------



## Boharchery (Mar 5, 2017)

Thats crazy, I was real happy when i landed a fish on my fly rod with a fly i tied. I hope you take a nice buck with this, good luck


----------



## SpyderSlayer (Oct 3, 2017)

The most impressive DIY of all time. So much planning, knowledge of so many materials and technologies and executing it so cleanly. Bravo!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, good stuff right there!
I have to admit I was a bit surprised to see the riser was cast Aluminum. I just assumed you milled it out of a billet. Cool process thanks a bunch for sharing. I would like to see some close ups of your cam system. Looks like you have 2 sides bolted together? 

Can you show us how those work?


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Now that is a true Frankenbow!!! Amazing job sir! :thumbs_up


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

b0w_bender said:


> Yup, good stuff right there!
> I have to admit I was a bit surprised to see the riser was cast Aluminum. I just assumed you milled it out of a billet. Cool process thanks a bunch for sharing. I would like to see some close ups of your cam system. Looks like you have 2 sides bolted together?
> 
> Can you show us how those work?


Thank you for your comments. About the cams system now...it is a simple mirror dual cams system with yokes at both cams. They are made from a single piece of acetal that milled to the designed shape. Then i add side plates from aluminum to prevent string slipping. That's the reason it looks like 2 pieces bolted together. 😉


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you heat treat your riser of the 6061 aluminum? Thanks


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Excellent job!
When do we start mass production? :lol3:g


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

kballer1 said:


> Did you heat treat your riser of the 6061 aluminum? Thanks


No, not really..I just let it age for 15 days at +25C and also heating it up to 200 C and rest for 24 hours at curing oven while the powder coating process.


----------



## Robert. (May 7, 2018)

Hey, zzarganas!

First of all I would like to say that you are very good!

I wish to start my own compound bow project. Can you make a blueprint for your cams, please? Also, when are you going to make a tutorial on youtube?

Again, great work!


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Robert. said:


> Hey, zzarganas!
> 
> First of all I would like to say that you are very good!
> 
> ...


Hi Robert and thank you for kind words. Unfortuntely i can't make blueprints for the cams, but i will make a video tutorial (when i found spare time for this lol). One suggestion is to buy the cam system from the ads. It doesn't worth the time you waste on and the result isn't always as you expect.


----------



## jnoble2017 (May 7, 2018)

nice work! bow looks great


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------



## gyrfalco (Feb 17, 2015)

Awesome !! :mg:


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

hello thats cool getting my 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thompson2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## B4THC4T (Jul 16, 2012)

Whoa, this is insane. Forgive me if I missed this - how does it shoot? Have you tried tuning it? 

Very, very cool project. Wish we did something like this in school.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks. Hope you make your own in school.


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Very Interesting!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

update.... i change the ball bearings at the roller guard with v-grooves i 3d printed...also i made a paper tuner from pvc pipes and finally i replace the drop away rest for a whisker (for now).
The roller guard works great and the paper tuner was very practical to tune my bow (as seen at the last picture the arrow rest was way off). 
Photos here. https://imgur.com/a/Ec6pmAf


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

Here is today's video of shooting the bow, while adjusting the shight at 20 yards.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

This is awesome.
Congrats to,you on an amazing finish to your project.


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

RH1 said:


> This is awesome.
> Congrats to,you on an amazing finish to your project.


Thank you very much


----------



## LCguy (Jan 17, 2019)

ever make a YouTube video about the process you went through to make the bow?


----------



## zzarganas (Feb 15, 2016)

LCguy said:


> ever make a YouTube video about the process you went through to make the bow?



i made videos about the MK1, MK2, MK3 'tversion of the bow here...https://youtu.be/QCyTbAkwYto. For this one (MK6) i didn't, but i will do about the next one.


----------



## cristigeo (Jun 6, 2019)

great job! 
what is the thickness of the riser, and how do you make the cams?


----------



## Rbing77 (Sep 24, 2019)

Wow that’s incredible!


----------



## WhipStick (Apr 27, 2019)

Incredible.


----------

